
Untangled: A ClojureScript-Based Webapp Framework - swannodette
http://untangled-web.github.io/untangled/index.html
======
casperc
The video is a bit hard to follow, but looking at the code shown at 1:14,
Datomic transactions seems to be made directly from the GUI.

Isn't this a major security problem given that anyone could just send
arbitrary transactions using e.g. the Chrome console?

~~~
swannodette
That is server side code not client side code.

------
defenestration
Please make the page readable on mobile. The 4 columns of text overlap and
look entangled.

~~~
stephenway
Un-entangled :)

